
Machine gun-toting robots may soon back up U.S. soldiers - xmpir
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9243164/Machine_gun_toting_robots_may_soon_back_up_U.S._soldiers
======
transfire
> "That means the soldier doesn't have to see the live target himself."

That's really keeping the human in the loop. Basically the human becomes
nothing more than the robot's trigger man. There something alive over there,
whatever it is, so kill it!

